# Drawings



## Asuna (Jan 14, 2016)

Well im drawing about 6-7 years but the problem is I end up doing tons of copy drawings dont know if really counts being an artist (probally not) 
But here are some that were made ^^



Spoiler: Nr1












Spoiler: Nr2











Spoiler: Nr3











Spoiler: Nr4









Well you may notice some are taken baad quality thaats because I took the picture with my phone and were to large to upload soo I screen capped it with my phone to make the files smaller and hope they will be good seeable + I did that first time with spolers soo not quite sure if its made ok
Anyways hope you like it ^^


----------



## darkalex004 (Jan 19, 2016)

That's amazing, I really like


----------



## Angely (Jan 20, 2016)

I wish I could make my attempts of copies look that well! xD It's still art even though it's a copy.You drew that copy so it's your art.xD


----------

